

Ask HN: I am building an alternative to HN - yuashizuki

what features would u like to have?
======
SamReidHughes
I would actually like a site that's identical to HN, except that comments
lacking proper capitalization are auto-killed.

~~~
ChrisGranger
I expect you're being facetious here, but that's something a coder could make
a browser add-on for, if only for the fun of it.

Any takers?

~~~
SamReidHughes
I don't want to ignore their posts, or have them invisible from me. I want the
people that fail to use proper capitalization to have their posts
automatically rejected and, to be _mildly_ facetious about it, repeat
offenders should be hellbanned or publicly shamed. It's disrespectful to your
readers to make such a show of putting zero effort into your posts, as if
you're too precious to use the same shift keys that everybody else bothered to
use.

Edit: Okay, I am being slightly facetious in expressing how strongly I care
about this.

------
bikamonki
Substitute popularity (karma bubbling) for relevance (tags+search). I open HN
home page 2-3 times per day (seldom I need to click on more). Of all the
results, 3-4 are relevant to me but I still need to quickly read all the
titles to find them. Build something smart that lists only what is relevant to
me and you have a killer app.

~~~
yuashizuki
For example what is it that you find relevant today on HN. I usualy find all
links to be pretty intresting.

~~~
thepredestrian
Something like quora where you get to follow topics of your choice.

------
sideproject
We built one - or more like, we're building one. Not a HN clone, but a tool to
let you create a HN clone.

[http://postatic.com](http://postatic.com)

It's a work in progress, but there are handful of cool sites that have been
created so far.

Examples

[http://tools.robingood.com](http://tools.robingood.com)
[http://self.postatic.com](http://self.postatic.com)
[http://www.slackchats.com](http://www.slackchats.com)

~~~
chadkruse
Looks nice and clean...good work. Reminds me of Telescope (built with Meteor):
[http://www.telesc.pe/](http://www.telesc.pe/)

------
sauere
Make submissions tag-able so i can customize my front page (perhaps only allow
predefined tags). There are a number of topic-categories i do not care about
and they withhold interesting links.

------
Warewolf-ESB
notifications for replies and comments that you can adjust as needed.

------
taprun
I would like a more powerful search.

------
webkike
the popularity of HN

~~~
yuashizuki
i cant make it popular, its on others if they like it, and thats not a feature

~~~
mod
It most certainly _is_ a feature.

~~~
rahimnathwani
Popularity is an outcome. It may arise due to a combination of features (e.g.
adding viral 'share this' buttons, or having karma to encourage participation
from existing users) but it's not a feature in the sense of 'a piece of
functionality you can build'.

It's an important outcome, and the OP will need to figure out what features
will encourage/support popularity.

------
eibrahim
Please do. I am tired of HN BS but keep coming back because it has great
links. But some of the commenters are just assholes :)

~~~
ChrisGranger
Welcome to the internet?

HN, in my experience, is one of the better communities online. Trolls seem to
be few and far between, and when they do show up, they're downvoted into
oblivion. If you think HN is full of assholes, you're going to be sorely
disappointed by most other sites too...

~~~
Warewolf-ESB
Yes I would agree. I've almost always found HN comments to be helpful and
useful. At the worst they are neutral/add no value but are definitely not
nasty trolls.

